# Help me decide.



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

OK, I got a bonus from my Company and as long as my lovely wife agrees, I will be buying a pneumatic prop (my first) I also plan to make a few as well.

My budget is around $1500, tell me what you would buy and why. Only thing is it must be pneumatic.

Thanks,


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Man there are so many I would like to buy but dom't have the $$$$$...But I have just started to working with pneumatics and if I were u I would buy abunch of suplies and agood compressor and start building....the possiblites are endless and then u can build somthing that u are looking at online and just build for a lot less then buying 1/2 props..I sure could build alot a props with $1500 good luck...


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you just want 1 prop or do you plan on getting 2 or maybe 3 smaller ones ? You can spend all of that one one single prop and even more so help us narrow that one point down. What kind of props do you like ?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

There are a ton of options Troy. Are you looking to purchase a completed prop or are you looking for a mechanism to finish yourself?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would buy alot of pneumatic parts and build your own. If you buy already made pneumatics who knows how much it could cost for just a few. This way you can buy lots of parts and let your imagination go wild.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I dont have any suggestions on the prop, but If your wife DOES agree to let you spend the bonus I want to know the details of that trick, like did you bribe her or what lol. I am getting a bonus myself next month and I would LOVE to use it for prop stuff. Any tips you can pass on?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

why not take half and just build a prop or 2 and use the other half and buy your wife something nice and surprise her.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not spending all of the bonus, in fact most of it is going to be saved. OK, maybe the way to go is buying the parts but I have never worked with them before. I already have the Compressor.


----------

